# Sony Vegas 7.0: Auflösung ändern



## theempi (11. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe ein Ingame-Movie mit Fraps aufgenommen und die .avi in Sony Vegas eingefügt.. soweit auch keine Probleme

Allerdings möchte ich ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt im Video die Auflösung ändern (von 3:4 auf 16:9). Das Bild soll aber nicht verzerrt werden, sondern die Teile des Movies, die unter den "schwarzen Balken" liegen, sollen ganz einfach weggeschnitten werden.

Ich hoffe, dass jeder meine Frage verstanden hat und mir eventuell jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Ich habe noch ein Bild angehängt, das mein Problem recht anschaulich schildert:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31045&stc=1&d=1181522924


Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

empi


----------



## meta_grafix (11. Juni 2007)

Moin,

einfach schwarze Balken darüber legen, dass sollte sogar Vegas schaffen.

Testbilder.

Gruß


----------



## theempi (11. Juni 2007)

so einfach möchte ich es aber nicht machen.. ich habe ein anderes Video gesehen, das mit Vegas erstellt wurde.. dort werden die balken richtig schön sanft eingeblendet

mfg, empi


----------



## meta_grafix (11. Juni 2007)

Moin,

na, dann blende die Balken doch ein. Setze Keyframes auf die Sichtbarkeit der Spur mit den Balken.

Gruß


----------

